# My Car Has a Recall



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, so apparently there is a chance I'll need my Model 3 much sooner than I'll be able to get one. I currently have an estimated delivery of March-May, it still hasn't changed since we bought my wife a Model S (except for the one month delay we all got). Even without the dates changing, I figure I need to just remain patient (because what good does stressing over it do) and just use my current, paid off vehicle for one more winter. Positive way to look at it? = new year, new car, nicer weather, less salty/snowy roads! 
Am I fooling anyone? I typed it and it didnt convince myself either! We all want our new car, right!?

Last week I received a letter from Kia regarding said vehicle, my 2012 Optima... turns out there is a pretty serious recall on it. I left the letter at home so I don't remember all the specifics of the recall, something with a control rod and how it was machined, causing flakes/chips to get everywhere in the system I think. Now I'm at work, on break, venting to all who will listen. I called and scheduled an inspection for tomorrow afternoon. I was told that basically they connect their diagnostic machine and it's either PASS/FAIL. Pass, they do an oil change and send me on my way. Fail, and my car needs AN ENTIRE ENGINE REPLACEMENT!!! Wow, they don't get much worse than that!! 
Obviously I am hoping for the PASS result, but even with that I'm not thrilled about this. It's rather unsettling.

So, yeah... can my Model 3 please hurry up and get here!?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> Ok, so apparently there is a chance I'll need my Model 3 much sooner than I'll be able to get one. I currently have an estimated delivery of March-May, it still hasn't changed since we bought my wife a Model S (except for the one month delay we all got). Even without the dates changing, I figure I need to just remain patient (because what good does stressing over it do) and just use my current, paid off vehicle for one more winter. Positive way to look at it? = new year, new car, nicer weather, less salty/snowy roads!
> Am I fooling anyone? I typed it and it didnt convince myself either! We all want our new car, right!?
> 
> Last week I received a letter from Kia regarding said vehicle, my 2012 Optima... turns out there is a pretty serious recall on it. I left the letter at home so I don't remember all the specifics of the recall, something with a control rod and how it was machined, causing flakes/chips to get everywhere in the system I think. Now I'm at work, on break, venting to all who will listen. I called and scheduled an inspection for tomorrow afternoon. I was told that basically they connect their diagnostic machine and it's either PASS/FAIL. Pass, they do an oil change and send me on my way. Fail, and my car needs AN ENTIRE ENGINE REPLACEMENT!!! Wow, they don't get much worse than that!!
> ...


regardless if it passes or fails, it is on KIA to fix. the owner does not pay for recall work, and if it is going to be in the shop for any amount of time, they should offer you a loaner car.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> regardless if it passes or fails, it is on KIA to fix. the owner does not pay for recall work, and if it is going to be in the shop for any amount of time, they should offer you a loaner car.


Sorry, I did fail to mention that part. The gentleman I spoke with did say that regardless of what happens, Kia is footing the bill for anything, including a rental car from Enterprise if there's a need. So, that's good.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Reading up as much as I can before my visit tomorrow. Frustrating finding out they knew about it but didn't act right away...LINK: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jensen...tion-kia-recalls-faulty-engines/#129b999c4cb7
This also stinks because I can't imagine having such a serious recall can be GOOD for my trade in/resale value.

Ugh...
https://blog.caranddriver.com/hyundai-and-kia-recall-1-2-million-cars-for-engine-failures/
https://consumerist.com/2017/05/22/feds-open-investigation-into-recall-of-1-6m-hyundai-kia-vehicles/

Wish me luck tomorrow 

ETA: though I don't know which outcome is better. Fail, new engine. Pass, I have an engine that's ok...for now? For now long?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Sorry, I did fail to mention that part. The gentleman I spoke with did say that regardless of what happens, Kia is footing the bill for anything, including a rental car from Enterprise if there's a need. So, that's good.


On some level fail is good... your car is paid off. You'll stop adding miles keep your resale value higher (even if just a little bit).

Rest well. You will be a 2 Tesla family soon enough!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Appreciate the encouragement @SoFlaModel3, and you're definitely right! Within a half a years times (that's still being optimistic but also realistic, right?  ) we should be an all electric family! And, like waiting for the Model 3, I guess there isnt much here to stress about as it's completely out of my hands. It passes or fails, they take care of it no matter what, life is good.

I will say this though, I PRAY they try and talk to me about getting another car while I'm there waiting (supposedly a 45 minute test)... because I want to ask them why they didn't recall cars until the class action lawsuits started to hit, explain that I'd never buy a Kia again even if I would be considering an ICE, oh ... and that I have a Model 3 coming soon!!! :innocent::tongueclosed::grin::smilingimp:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Appreciate the encouragement @SoFlaModel3, and you're definitely right! Within a half a years times (that's still being optimistic but also realistic, right?  ) we should be an all electric family! And, like waiting for the Model 3, I guess there isnt much here to stress about as it's completely out of my hands. It passes or fails, they take care of it no matter what, life is good.
> 
> I will say this though, I PRAY they try and talk to me about getting another car while I'm there waiting (supposedly a 45 minute test)... because I want to ask them why they didn't recall cars until the class action lawsuits started to hit, explain that I'd never buy a Kia again even if I would be considering an ICE, oh ... and that I have a Model 3 coming soon!!! :innocent::tongueclosed::grin::smilingimp:


Perfect opportunity to wear your "I'm going with.... [color]" Model 3 shirt. I think I wear mine to service at Hyundai each time.

The Genesis would have probably been my next car had I not become enlightened by electrification and Tesla


----------



## Caracul (May 27, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Appreciate the encouragement @SoFlaModel3, and you're definitely right! Within a half a years times (that's still being optimistic but also realistic, right?  ) we should be an all electric family! And, like waiting for the Model 3, I guess there isnt much here to stress about as it's completely out of my hands. It passes or fails, they take care of it no matter what, life is good.
> 
> I will say this though, I PRAY they try and talk to me about getting another car while I'm there waiting (supposedly a 45 minute test)... because I want to ask them why they didn't recall cars until the class action lawsuits started to hit, explain that I'd never buy a Kia again even if I would be considering an ICE, oh ... and that I have a Model 3 coming soon!!! :innocent::tongueclosed::grin::smilingimp:


Could be worse, you could have a Diesel Audi... And are still waiting for them to work through the backlog to apply the "fix" :unamused:

Oh and worst case, you get a brand new engine!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Do your local dealerships resort to the snail mail with the post it attached with fake handwriting on it that says something like: 
"Bob, get with Mr. Lovesword about his 2012 Kia Optima, pay top dollar! - The owner/boss of dealership" 
...and the letter it's attached to is a generic letter about high demand for used 2012 Kia Optimas. I laugh, but part of me feels this should be illegal in some way! 
Note: no real names used above 
Note2: I will now laugh if I get to the dealership tonight and deal with a guy named Bob

@Caracul I dont have a "sorry, that sucks" button to click but it feels weird hitting LIKE when you just explained your situation.

@SoFlaModel3 I would wear that shirt but I still can't decide on color!!!!! ROFL


----------



## Caracul (May 27, 2017)

I like to look on the bright side. There may be a class action suit going through... More money to pay for the Model 3!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> because I want to ask them why they didn't recall cars until the class action lawsuits started to hit, explain that I'd never buy a Kia again even if I would be considering an ICE, oh ..!!


Because this is essentially how every other car manufacturer handles recalls (except tesla). Look at all the manufacturers impacted by the faulty airbags and how many years that took for them all to issue recalls. Most all will wait until it is mandated to them to issue the recall, even on very minor fixes.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Because this is essentially how every other car manufacturer handles recalls (except tesla). Look at all the manufacturers impacted by the faulty airbags and how many years that took for them all to issue recalls. Most all will wait until it is mandated to them to issue the recall, even on very minor fixes.


So true... having worked in a warranty department years ago for an agricultural company that paints everything green, I should know this as gospel. I think my parents had a car with that air bag recall you mentioned!

I promise to only bring it up if I have a salesman approach me tonight with a line like "Say, while you're waiting, why not check out the brand new 2018 Kia Death Belcher!"


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Do your local dealerships resort to the snail mail with the post it attached with fake handwriting on it that says something like:
> "Bob, get with Mr. Lovesword about his 2012 Kia Optima, pay top dollar! - The owner/boss of dealership"
> ...and the letter it's attached to is a generic letter about high demand for used 2012 Kia Optimas. I laugh, but part of me feels this should be illegal in some way!
> Note: no real names used above
> ...


Yes -- Hyundai _desperately_ wants my 2015 Sonata. They have resorted to many thousands (just about $10k) toward a Genesis. I shred that quickly, so my wife doesn't get any ideas


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick update: Appointment is today, not yesterday. I'll update this thread after I know more


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Quick update: Appointment is today, not yesterday. I'll update this thread after I know more


So..........?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Griff said:


> So..........?


Pass! No new engine for me. Not sure if that's good or bad...lol

I do need brakes tho.... 

Edit: maybe that post of non-employee configurations is true, my dates will change, I'll get an email and can then sell my car with confidence knowing it has a FINE working engine! (And new brake pads!)

Edit2. @Griff I gave you an "informative" because I got busy, then it was dinner time, then I just forgot...so your post reminded me to update. Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Reviving this old thread, since it now applies to many of us in older Model 3's.

I have a 2018 P3D and got a recall notice regarding tightening seat belt anchor bolts. I made an appointment yesterday in the app to have this corrected. I went through the standard rigamarole where you set up an appointment at the service center. I expected a fairly quick notice to change to mobile service(they indicate that it's a 15 minute repair); but after more than 24 hours, I gotten no such notice. Anyone else with experience on this one? Doesn't it seem like this is the ideal type of repair for mobile?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> Reviving this old thread, since it now applies to many of us in older Model 3's.
> 
> I have a 2018 P3D and got a recall notice regarding tightening seat belt anchor bolts. I made an appointment yesterday in the app to have this corrected. I went through the standard rigamarole where you set up an appointment at the service center. I expected a fairly quick notice to change to mobile service(they indicate that it's a 15 minute repair); but after more than 24 hours, I gotten no such notice. Anyone else with experience on this one? Doesn't it seem like this is the ideal type of repair for mobile?


Looks like this seat belt recall only applies to 5530 vehicles, but it includes 2018-2020 Model 3's and 2019-2021 Model Y's. Apparently it applies to vehicles where there was a fastener non-conformance during manufacturing, but they might not have resolved that properly. They say one clue that you might have this fastener problem is if the shoulder belt top loop can't be adjusted vertically.
Seat Belt Recall


----------

